# Super Grands



## kenpotroop (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me when the Grande Nationals are this year


----------



## hongkongfooey (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn! For a minute there I though you were talking about Pillsbury Grands biscuits. MMMMMMM...........pop n fresh dough.


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 6, 2007)

Your a funny man. They are good though


----------

